# My 2022 Christmas Card to you!



## Gaer (Dec 17, 2022)

One of my Angel paintings to say Merry Christmas to the beautiful souls on the forum!


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 17, 2022)

Lovely! Merry Christmas to you too!


----------



## Lara (Dec 17, 2022)

Merry Christmas Gaer
Pretty painting! Here's a snow angel lol ...


----------



## DebraMae (Dec 17, 2022)

Beautiful!  Merry Christmas!


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 17, 2022)

Lovely painting, Gaer.   *Merry Christmas!*


----------



## hearlady (Dec 17, 2022)

What talent! Beautiful!


----------



## Jules (Dec 17, 2022)

Gaer, thank you for the warm Christmas Wishes.  Same to you.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 17, 2022)

That's gorgeous  Merry Christmas


----------



## Bella (Dec 18, 2022)

Gaer, how sweet of you to think of us and to share your lovely heavenly angel. I wish you a joyful and peaceful Christmas!


----------



## Llynn (Dec 18, 2022)

Thank you, Gaer.


----------



## Wren (Dec 18, 2022)

Thank you Gaer, sending my very best wishes your way for a Happy Christmas and 2023 x


----------



## Gaer (Dec 18, 2022)

This is what I wish this next year for all you beautiful souls:

Just for a moment, everyday, radiate this gloried feeling 
inside you to anyone or anything around you.
No matter what is going on now in your life,
Let your eyes soften, your muscles relax. 
 Let peace and serenity glisten all around you.
Want wonders of the heavens to befall all mankind.
It's  easy.
Just create love in your heart and send it to anyone.
Look at them lovingly.  Cherish them.  Humans, animals.
Adore your life.  every moment.  Just FEEL love.
Can you lift your awareness to the Holy Angels surrounding you?

Have a wonderous Christmas!


----------



## Pepper (Dec 19, 2022)

Gaer your gift to us is fabulous and comes straight from your heart!  Thank you!


----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 19, 2022)

Lovely painting.  It has a definite erotic look.


----------



## Gaer (Dec 19, 2022)

Capt Lightning said:


> Lovely painting.  It has a definite erotic look.


erotic? Really?


----------



## sch404 (Dec 19, 2022)

Gaer said:


> erotic? Really?


Men tend to see see things differently than women do. Just sayin'


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 19, 2022)

Gaer said:


> One of my Angel paintings to say Merry Christmas to the beautiful souls on the forum!
> 
> View attachment 256779


Thank you @Gaer 
Merry Christmas to you also.


----------



## dobielvr (Dec 19, 2022)

Thank you Gaer.....Merry Christmas to you too.


----------



## Bellbird (Dec 19, 2022)

sch404 said:


> Men tend to see see things differently than women do. Just sayin'


I agree.


----------



## Bellbird (Dec 19, 2022)

Happy Christmas from N.Z.


----------

